# 2015 Official UGA Football thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2015)

I think we got a Schot if we just Pruitt!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I think we got a Schot if we just Pruitt!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!



Looking forward to see what Pruitt does with his defense this year!

Loved the play vs Auburn and Missouri...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2015)

Pruitt has more to work with this year. Here's to gata!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2015)

I know we lost some people, but I would think Pruitt's D will be better this year.


----------



## SCswampCAT (Jun 18, 2015)

Pruitts D will be better this year! go dawgs. The front seven on defense is gonna be CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored on a few teams!


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's going to be a special year boys! GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I know we lost some people, but I would think Pruitt's D will be better this year.



I sure hope so. We need some stiffening in the secondary but that can be compensated for a little bit with a strong pass rush. I'm counting on Pruitt to make that happen.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I see our weak spot as our corners.  I think both of our starting safeties will turn some heads this year.  

And I second elfiii's sentiment that we can help the secondary out with a solid pass rush.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2015)

My only worry is stopping the down hill running teams. If we can do that our D will be stout.


----------



## SGaither (Jun 18, 2015)

Not necessarily a Dawg fan but I'm looking forward to Shot's offense and seeing the product Pruitt puts together. I'm not saying anything ya'll don't already know but Pruitt is an awesome D-coordinator and I expect him being able to get a head gig soon if he wants.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 18, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> My only worry is stopping the down hill running teams. If we can do that our D will be stout.



Trent Thompson will have a lot to say about that.   Him ad Ledbetter will be pushing for starting jobs and Mayes Atkins and Gaillard give UGA a deep line.  There is not a better top 3 group of linebackers and defensive ends than Jordan Jenkins, Lorenzo Carter, and Leonard Floyd.  Kimbrough and O'neal/Ganus/Amaechi is going to be very good inside, and I feel like they will be an improvement over Herrera and Wilson.  

The running backs as a group is deeper than last year.  Tight ends may the best group in the country with Blazevich, Davis, Rome, and Jackson Harris.  Offensive line got better and better as the year went on.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Trent Thompson will have a lot to say about that.   Him ad Ledbetter will be pushing for starting jobs and Mayes Atkins and Gaillard give UGA a deep line.  There is not a better top 3 group of linebackers and defensive ends than Jordan Jenkins, Lorenzo Carter, and Leonard Floyd.  Kimbrough and O'neal/Ganus/Amaechi is going to be very good inside, and I feel like they will be an improvement over Herrera and Wilson.
> 
> The running backs as a group is deeper than last year.  Tight ends may the best group in the country with Blazevich, Davis, Rome, and Jackson Harris.  Offensive line got better and better as the year went on.


I agree. We'll have the 1st test with a legit O line and running game with USCe. Last year they gashed us and remember what UF did. I agree it will improve but that has yet to be seen. I think Lamont moved to O line though. Either way I'm ready to see what they can do! Can't wait!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2015)

Problem I saw with stopping the teams that ran on us was our inability to adjust. That can not be the case this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Problem I saw with stopping the teams that ran on us was our inability to adjust. That can not be the case this year.



Agree 100%


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the lack of the ability to adjust was partly a result of the coaches not trusting the DB's to cover their man one on one.  With Carter, Jenkins and Floyd demanding double teams, the interior should be able to make plays in one on one matchups with offensive lineman.  However, I don't think UGA's interior lineman were talented enough to take advantage last year, this year they should be.  Devondre Seymour quit football, so the o-line is a man short, so Gaillaird may move to -line permanently, but he was getting rave reviews at the end of the year at DT.  A


----------



## nickel back (Jun 22, 2015)

B.J. Emmons(RB) and E.J. Price(OT) both de-committed.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Id feel much better if we had a better hold on the Qb position.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Id feel much better if we had a better hold on the Qb position.



no worries, our QB will not be asked to do too much, especially early. I am worried Chubb will be overworked.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 25, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> no worries, our QB will not be asked to do too much, especially early. I am worried Chubb will be overworked.



and that will be an issue.....

Chubb will be fine as long as he does not get hurt.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 25, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Id feel much better if we had a better hold on the Qb position.



I'm with you. I don't like the way it's shaping up right now either.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 3, 2015)

Bump because this thread should always stay at the top of the forum. Glory, glory to ole Georgia!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bump because this thread should always stay at the top of the forum. Glory, glory to ole Georgia!



    

Good read on how we got Juwuan Briscoe. Fateful tweet leads Juwuan Briscoe to Georgia Amazing how things work out! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2015)

G e o r g i a!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 3, 2015)

B u l l d a w g!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 7, 2015)

Only 60 more days !!!
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 15, 2015)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Only 60 more days !!!
> GO DAWGS !!!



And I'm skeert.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 19, 2015)

Goooo Dawgs, sic em!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jul 23, 2015)

just some info...

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015...jacob-eason-and-bailey-hockman-at-dawg-night/


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 23, 2015)

Just wondering what yalls outlook for RB is. Who is the number 1 target? I've heard Holyfield, which is assumed to be ours also. He's releasing his top 5 tonight at 8


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 23, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Just wondering what yalls outlook for RB is. Who is the number 1 target? I've heard Holyfield, which is assumed to be ours also. He's releasing his top 5 tonight at 8



UGA backed off BJ Emmons because he can't seem to find a classroom with a GPS, so Holyfield is the primary RB recruit.  However, next year the state is loaded with star RB's, so any solid back this year will do.  UGA has Chubb and Michel for at least 2 more years and maybe Turman too, so 2017 in the real need year anyways and it lines up with talent.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Just wondering what yalls outlook for RB is. Who is the number 1 target? I've heard Holyfield, which is assumed to be ours also. He's releasing his top 5 tonight at 8



http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/07/23/did-uga-make-elijah-holyfields-top-five/

UGA didn't make the cut.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 24, 2015)

We need a couple of Chubb's in training in case he goes down or when he goes to the NFL.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 24, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/07/23/did-uga-make-elijah-holyfields-top-five/
> 
> UGA didn't make the cut.



Elijah Holyfield released his top five schools, and UGA did make the cut. Holyfield joked on Wednesday that UGA had a 50-50 shot at making his final cut, but fortunately for the Bulldogs, they were on the good side of that 50 percent.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 24, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Just wondering what yalls outlook for RB is. Who is the number 1 target? I've heard Holyfield, which is assumed to be ours also. He's releasing his top 5 tonight at 8



getting a little a head of my self but

I'm more exited about our QB situation for the next few years with Jacob Eason(2016) and Bailey Hockman(2017) coming in,Hockman may be the shorter one but he is a baller and will not back down.

2018, yes 2018,Trevor Lawrence(QB)he is right there with them both.

some info:Trevor Lawrence also earned his UGA offer from his work that night. A good reason was he might have been the most consistent passer of the three at Dawg Night. He also showed remarkable maturity when he left Dawg Night without an initial offer.

Another morsel of his evaluation was a rising sophomore threw right after Eason and Hockman and gave onlookers their own positive exclamation when he threw.

When Eason threw it was: “Wow, his arm is a cannon.”

Hockman’s reps were like: “His arm is right there with him. He can make all those throws, too.”

When Mr. Class of 2018 came up it was: “That’s guys a sophomore? He looks like just the other two.”

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 24, 2015)

The Dawgs recruiting is on point !!!

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA backed off BJ Emmons because he can't seem to find a classroom with a GPS, so Holyfield is the primary RB recruit.  However, next year the state is loaded with star RB's, so any solid back this year will do.  UGA has Chubb and Michel for at least 2 more years and maybe Turman too, so 2017 in the real need year anyways and it lines up with talent.




Emmons committed early but was then arrested at the end of last year so the Dawgs backed off but that didn't keep other schools away from him.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been reading up and there is a kid named Andrew Lee who some think may shoot up recruiting boards during this season.  6'0 and over 200 lbs yet runs a 4.4 40.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 24, 2015)

scooty006 said:


> Emmons committed early but was then arrested at the end of last year so the Dawgs backed off but that didn't keep other schools away from him.



He gave a verbal to Alabama a few days ago.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 26, 2015)

Gata dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2015)

> On Tuesday, August 4th the Georgia Bulldogs football team will hit the field for the start of the 2015 season. Georgiadogs.com will be there covering the first practice with a live web cast from near the practice fields. The live show will be talking about the team, showing interviews, and will have some live look-ins at practice. The show will be hosted by Voice of the Bulldogs Scott Howard, longtime Bulldog TV personality Chuck Dowdle, and former Bulldog quarterback D.J. Shockley.
> 
> The live show will begin at 3:00 p.m. ET.
> 
> ...



This ought to be fun!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2015)

Texas speedster committed to the Dawgs today! 

http://247sports.com/Bolt/Dawgs-pick-up-Lone-Star-State-speedster-38538612



> The University of Georgia is in desperate need of playmakers at wide receiver. They added an explosive one on Monday.
> 
> Davion Curtis (Temple, Texas/Temple) committed to the Bulldogs over Kansas State and Oregon State, even though he has yet to step foot on campus at Georgia.
> 
> ...



Heck, yeah!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Ha. Beat me to it! Looking forward to the webcast.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 8, 2015)

This belongs back on top!!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Texas speedster committed to the Dawgs today!
> 
> http://247sports.com/Bolt/Dawgs-pick-up-Lone-Star-State-speedster-38538612
> 
> ...


This kids cousin works with me. He told me this kid is for real fast!!! Good kid to. He comes from a fb family the guy that works with me played at OU. Good get but he's actually  more like 5-10" no 6' but it wont matter because this kid will be behind the defender every time. We stole one. Nothing wrong with that..... Go Dawgs in Texas!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Building up to be a good class, if we end with all of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2015)

Bttt


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 9, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



I made someone's sig line.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 9, 2015)

Word is that Terry Godwin has been impressing in practice.  He's caught the attention of upperclassmen, and players have been saying he just makes everything look easy-snatching the ball out of the air, running quick precise routes and just makes DB's look silly at times.  Comparisons are being made to Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2015)

I think Godwin will be the new human joy stick,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2015)

Read today that we had 2 practices today! Getting close boys!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2015)

A lot of movement in recruiting look for the commits to start coming......................................


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2015)

Also Godwin is out with his shoulder in a sling......


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.macon.com/2015/08/10/3882944/georgia-freshman-wr-terry-godwin.html#storylink=rss


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry brown missed your post. Maybe it's just bruised but not sounding good.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I made someone's sig line.






Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 10, 2015)

GO DAWGS!!!
getting closer boys!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> Sorry brown missed your post. Maybe it's just bruised but not sounding good.



This


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2015)

Hearing we signed a 4 star player today?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Hearing we signed a 4 star player today?



2017 class 

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2015/08/10/uga-commit-devonta-smith/


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.



and over at Lost Mt.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2015)

4 star CB from La. decomm's from Bammer and is reportedly leaning our way.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> 4 star CB from La. decomm's from Bammer and is reportedly leaning our way.



Yes sir and he has a personal connection to UGA. One of his old HS coaches is on our staff..... This staff is off the chain and the guy isn't a coach...... That will be two from across the Mississippi maybe even three!! Not bad! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 11, 2015)

Word is that Godwin is not hurt bad and that Jayson Stanley is looking good.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

happy thursday mutzzzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2015)

Another week behind us now just a few more Saturdays to go! Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 15, 2015)

Man they really are keeping a tight lid on yesterdays scrimmage. Richt even sounds like a different person in the news conference. No stats just blah blah.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Man they really are keeping a tight lid on yesterdays scrimmage. Richt even sounds like a different person in the news conference. No stats just blah blah.



I like it. Usually a player or two will let the cat out of the bag by now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2015)

Jaleel Laguins http://247sports.com/Player/Jaleel-Laguins-55663

Hopefully he'll become a Dawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Scott-Wesley goes down with apparent knee injury,  hopefully not too serious but, sounds like it could be. Hate it for him, been hard for him to stay healthy.... Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2015)

Hut2 said:


> Scott-Wesley goes down with apparent knee injury,  hopefully not too serious but, sounds like it could be. Hate it for him, been hard for him to stay healthy.... Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 17, 2015)

Hut2 said:


> Scott-Wesley goes down with apparent knee injury,  hopefully not too serious but, sounds like it could be. Hate it for him, been hard for him to stay healthy.... Go Dawgs



I hope it's not serious, but it sounds eerily similar to what happened in Knoxville-running and just went down without contact.

I hope the hype of Jayson Stanley and Chigbu is warrantied of it is serious.  Stanley is supposedly a bigger version of JSW that is just as fast and Chigbu runs great routes and blocks like someone owes him money.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 18, 2015)

Hut2 said:


> Scott-Wesley goes down with apparent knee injury,  hopefully not too serious but, sounds like it could be. Hate it for him, been hard for him to stay healthy.... Go Dawgs



I hope JWS is a smart kid, sounds like his right knee does not want to play football


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2015)

JWS has had nothing but bad luck. I was hoping this would be his year. Don't look like it will happen.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Scott Wesley won't need surgery & he'll play through it. It's a sprain (per DawgNation). Good for him & hope the knee holds up for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2015)

Just heard through the grape vine that we may not see Scott-Wesley at all this season..... Not good!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 22, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just heard through the grape vine that we may not see Scott-Wesley at all this season..... Not good!



I hope not, that kid's been through enough.  If so, I've heard Jayson Stanley has been looking good and he said he actually feels faster than in HS, and he ran a 10.8 100 then, is bigger at 6'3" than JSW, and is actually quite quick for a tall guy, so UGA is not quite in panic mode at WR yet.  Throw in an injury to Malcolm Mitchell or Terry Godwin and that might be a different story.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I hope not, that kid's been through enough.  If so, I've heard Jayson Stanley has been looking good and he said he actually feels faster than in HS, and he ran a 10.8 100 then, is bigger at 6'3" than JSW, and is actually quite quick for a tall guy, so UGA is not quite in panic mode at WR yet.  Throw in an injury to Malcolm Mitchell or Terry Godwin and that might be a different story.


Thats some good news maybe it's just a bait and switch with the injury report....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 24, 2015)

more info on JSW


http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/08/23/uga-football-will-justin-scott-wesley-return/

 According to Coach Richt, he may not get back on the field at all this year.


----------



## 44magpastor (Aug 28, 2015)

*QB race sure has been G-14 classified*

Somebody tell me what point is served by keeping qb info on lockdown?  SOMEBODY has to start the first game.  What is the advantage of keeping the qb race a secret?

Some might say, "Preacher, the race is too close to call".  Well, the first game is 8 days away...CMR is going to have to send someone to take the first snap.  If CMR can't decide, he is running out of time.  He can't have 2 guys share the first snap.

Others might say, "We don't want to give away inside info to our opponents".  What inside info? Again, Lambert or Ramsey will start...one or the other.  There is no secret.  No advantage to be gained or lost.  Both are largely unknowns.

In the end, I don't care who starts....I just don't understand what is gained by being so secretive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2015)

@44magpastor

This is pretty much the norm. Plus, you want all of them guys competing their tails off against each other out there till the last minute. Heck, maybe all of them are so crazy good, it's difficult to name a starter right now.  It is a possibility.

Here ya go. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...hats-consistent-but-can-make-a-big-time-throw

Also, you left Faton Bauta out. Don't forget about that dude!

I am one who truly believes we'll be just fine at QB. It may take a couple games for him to get it going, but I do think we'll be just fine. Those guys are very talented.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Great read Sliver, I like what I see so far with Schotty.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2015)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 30, 2015)

Meyer hasn't made a decision on QB either. Although JT Barrett was named a capt by his teammates and jones wasn't. Don't they have to post a roster on mon?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2015)

Starter is Greyson Lambert.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/greyson-lambert-named-georgias-starting-quarterback


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2015)

Almost there boys!!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Let's get this back to the top where it belongs. Good game day morning my Bulldog brethren. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope yall go undefeated! 












Until they play UT


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

Georgia played 19 true freshmen, according to Georgia, the most in an opener in Mark Richt’s 15 seasons. The previous high was 12 against Buffalo in 2012.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2015)

Lambert looks big and stiff with concrete blocks for his feet. Nervous what may happen when he gets pressured.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

To me he looked pretty dang good. Now,,, he wasnt playing against a SEC D or SEC speed. But, all I wanted to see if he was going to throw the ball away if nothing was there and thats exactly what he did. I would say thats why he got the nod over the other two. He made some good throws, two come to mind that were TD's (Mitchell, Jeb). He's more than a game manager compared to last year with Mason. We really won't know just good or bad he is until we play SC, UT Crazy road game, and Bama.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 7, 2015)

I think Lambert did good. Not as mobile as I would like to see but he was accurate all day and seemed to be the leader he needs to be....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

Bump back to page 1.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

Great win yesterday and Visor boy went back to Columbia with his tail feathers between his legs! Go Dawgs and congrats to Lambert!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs keep winning


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 20, 2015)

It's a great day to be a DAWG!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

Great game guys. Looked like coach had em ready to play. They look real good. Hope they keep it up. I'd like to see a buckeye/bulldog matchup in the playoff. If the bucks make it. They didn't look to good yesterday


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

Bump so we can trash Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bump so we can trash Bama.



I'll certainly be yelling words of encouragement at my TV for our Dawgs this Saturday! I'll also be a nervous wreck as usual! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

Beat Bama!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2015)

Once Trent Thompson got in the game for a little while, he dominated.  If UGA can get by Bama, all they are going to do is get better this year and the next, because Richt has been giving a lot of freshman playing time.  I don't ever recall Richt playing this many freshman before.  Natrez Patrick looks like the real deal and Rico McGraw has already earned a starting position.   I look for Godwin to play a big role in the game because they will be keying on Malcolm Mitchell.  I also think Jackson Harris gets the benefit of Bama keying on Blazevich and has a good game.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

See Posts #'s 138-141 here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844400&page=6

Smack talkers sound worried in their heart of hearts.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> See Posts #'s 138-141 here:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844400&page=6
> 
> Smack talkers sound worried in their heart of hearts.



I guess they think we're not allowed to read that thread. What a bunch of goobers!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> See Posts #'s 138-141 here:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844400&page=6
> 
> Smack talkers sound worried in their heart of hearts.



They've been worried they know this isn't the same UGa type of old.  Lot of bama blood on our staff they want this game and are coaching it that way. It will be a long week for them next week too.........


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bump so we can trash Bama.



Too late, but I'd like to send them back with a loss! Go Dawgs Saturday!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2015)

The only problem is no matter if we beat Bama by 20 points the talking heads will play it down by saying this is not the real Bama and that we won only because this is a down Bama year. No matter what we do we will never get the respect from the national media morons.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> The only problem is no matter if we beat Bama by 20 points the talking heads will play it down by saying this is not the real Bama and that we won only because this is a down Bama year. No matter what we do we will never get the respect from the national media morons.



Who cares what those media clowns think. As long as Georgia is winning, I am happy and the rest of the Dawg Nation is happy!

Beat Alabama, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Who cares what those media clowns think. As long as Georgia is winning, I am happy and the rest of the Dawg Nation is happy!
> 
> Beat Alabama, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Thats right!!! The slide of the tide has begun!!! Go dawgs beat bama!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Who cares what those media clowns think. As long as Georgia is winning, I am happy and the rest of the Dawg Nation is happy!
> 
> Beat Alabama, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!





brownceluse said:


> Thats right!!! The slide of the tide has begun!!! Go dawgs beat bama!!!!




I think you boys have it covered!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> The only problem is no matter if we beat Bama by 20 points the talking heads will play it down by saying this is not the real Bama and that we won only because this is a down Bama year. No matter what we do we will never get the respect from the national media morons.



If we win out there isn't much they can say about that.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 30, 2015)

It's hard for me to get my hopes up just because of how we have played in the past.

It would not surprise me if we come out flat this weekend and look like a high school football team

with that said 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> It's hard for me to get my hopes up just because of how we have played in the past.
> 
> It would not surprise me if we come out flat this weekend and look like a high school football team
> 
> ...



Yep. Last week we got Mr. Hyde in the first half and Dr. Jekyll in the second half. There is no telling which one will show up this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> It's hard for me to get my hopes up just because of how we have played in the past.
> 
> It would not surprise me if we come out flat this weekend and look like a high school football team
> 
> ...





elfiii said:


> Yep. Last week we got Mr. Hyde in the first half and Dr. Jekyll in the second half. There is no telling which one will show up this week.



This team is going to be ready for this game as this one has been circled for a while. The one that worries me is the following week.......


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This team is going to be ready for this game as this one has been circled for a while. The one that worries me is the following week.......



I hope you're right Jeff. I've seen this same set up too many times. They will have to play a complete game to win and I just don't think they can do it. I will be pleasantly surprised if they do.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I hope you're right Jeff. I've seen this same set up too many times. They will have to play a complete game to win and I just don't think they can do it. I will be pleasantly surprised if they do.



they've been embarrassed twice by Saban. Not going to happen this time. It's time for some Boudreaux's lets hit it the Friday


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's time for some Boudreaux's lets hit it the Friday



Wish I could but I will be out of town starting tomorrow through Saturday.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

Y'all get all of your snacks and other goodies ready.  3 more days, boys! 3 more days!

I hope our crowd will be deafening and not let up Saturday! Get into it and enjoy it, Dawgs! Crowd can make a difference, too.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

Southern University president sends open letter thanking UGA for caring for injured player: https://www.dawgnation.com/football...president-thanks-uga-community-in-open-latter

Makes me even prouder to be a Dawg! Dawgs went above and beyond the call of duty to help Devon and his family. That's awesome right there! Way to go Dawg Nation!!!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Southern University president sends open letter thanking UGA for caring for injured player: https://www.dawgnation.com/football...president-thanks-uga-community-in-open-latter
> 
> Makes me even prouder to be a Dawg! Dawgs went above and beyond the call of duty to help Devon and his family. That's awesome right there! Way to go Dawg Nation!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Even more important:

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...gales-transferred-to-atlantas-shepherd-center

They are miracle workers.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Even more important:
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...gales-transferred-to-atlantas-shepherd-center
> 
> ...



I saw that to, bud. Hope the dude makes a full recovery. Just makes me feel good knowing how much love the Dawg Nation has shown. Love seeing these type of stories where many folks come together to help someone in need. I'd hope any other university would do the same, but I dunno.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I saw that to, bud. Hope the dude makes a full recovery.



Me too and he's in the right place to do it.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Southern University president sends open letter thanking UGA for caring for injured player: https://www.dawgnation.com/football...president-thanks-uga-community-in-open-latter
> 
> Makes me even prouder to be a Dawg! Dawgs went above and beyond the call of duty to help Devon and his family. That's awesome right there! Way to go Dawg Nation!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Yes, totally Awesome !!
Momentum is building for Saturday too !!
GO DAWGS


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> It's hard for me to get my hopes up just because of how we have played in the past.
> 
> It would not surprise me if we come out flat this weekend and look like a high school football team
> 
> ...





elfiii said:


> Yep. Last week we got Mr. Hyde in the first half and Dr. Jekyll in the second half. There is no telling which one will show up this week.





brownceluse said:


> This team is going to be ready for this game as this one has been circled for a while. The one that worries me is the following week.......





elfiii said:


> I hope you're right Jeff. I've seen this same set up too many times. They will have to play a complete game to win and I just don't think they can do it. I will be pleasantly surprised if they do.



We sucked it up.I did not think we would look that bad though. Not sure what to think but there is something missing when it comes down to these big games.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2015)

Sat there like a drowned rat watching Bammer play.  Georgia forgot to play.  That is all!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> they've been embarrassed twice by Saban. Not going to happen this time.



make it 3 times now


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2015)

Been a bunch of negative Dawg fans around this place.I've read a bunch of post  by typical bandwagon fans,get off the bandwagon and find you another team.One loss the sky is falling and the world is coming to a end.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Been a bunch of negative Dawg fans around this place.I've read a bunch of post  by typical bandwagon fans,get off the bandwagon and find you another team.One loss the sky is falling and the world is coming to a end.
> Go Dawgs!!!



who said the sky is falling and the world is coming to an end, cause we lost another big game


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Been a bunch of negative Dawg fans around this place.I've read a bunch of post  by typical bandwagon fans,get off the bandwagon and find you another team.One loss the sky is falling and the world is coming to a end.
> Go Dawgs!!!



Been a Dawg fan 55+ years. Lived through it all including the Goof and Donnan years. When Richt showed up I thought we were back. 15 years later and we're still just a good football team, not an elite one. If Dooley had the talent Richt puts on the field the results would be unquestionably different.

Schotty and Pruitt are the real deal. Our team will continue to improve but I direct your collective attention to Champion Sportswear's motto - "It takes a little bit more to be a champion."

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2015)

we need to use Hicks,give the ball to our fullback


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2015)

nickel back said:


> we need to use Hicks,give the ball to our fullback



And tight ends much more than we currently do.

Go Dawgs!!!! If they don't stomp a mudhole in Mizz then, well......


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2015)

Hicks 6'2"@ 260 POUNDS ...let him pound it some


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> And tight ends much more than we currently do.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!! If they don't stomp a mudhole in Mizz then, well......



I will be surprised if they stomp a mudhole in Mizzou or anybody else this season.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Hicks 6'2"@ 260 POUNDS ...let him pound it some



He has been working at tailback in practice some.  I have to agree on the TE's also, UGA has too good a group to not throw the ball to them more.   Usually throws to TE are easier throws in the middle of the field, which is what Lambert needs.  I also hope Marshall gets to run 15 times or so today and Reggie Davis stretches the defense vs. Mizzery.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Just find a way to win. We have the worst 3rd conversion % in the SEC at 30%. The short passing has to improve and I agree we need to get the TE's involved and yes those passes are easier throws. With 30% 3rd down conversion rate and the 76 points the D has allowed in the last 2 games the O needs to help the D and D needs to help the O. Oh and lord please let us see some better ST play today.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Let's try Bauta !!! We must change something to get the offense going.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 19, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Let's try Bauta !!! We must change something to get the offense going.



I know right, why not give the young man a go...


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I will be surprised if they stomp a mudhole in Mizzou or anybody else this season.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You nailed it elfiii....a W is a W and I'll gladly take it but I'm still . CMR makes it so tough to root against him when he makes comments like the one about Morgan.........but daggum I wanna see a National Championship before I depart this place!

Something has to give before the Cocktail Party or it's going to be a loooooong day for our dawgs.

Get yo' heads right playa's and beat Florida! Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Hicks 6'2"@ 260 POUNDS ...let him pound it some





nickel back said:


> I know right, why not give the young man a go...



Both of these.....something different for a change!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Something has to give before the Cocktail Party or it's going to be a loooooong day for our dawgs.
> 
> Get yo' heads right playa's and beat Florida! Go Dawgs!



Inside tip Camo. Forget the Cocktail Party and go hunting. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Inside tip Camo. Forget the Cocktail Party and go hunting. That's what I'm doing.



I'm picking up the what you're putting down elfii. Have Thursday and Friday off so I'm gonna get started early and head to camp Wed night. I can get the updates through the phone if I dare choose to, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> I'm picking up the what you're putting down elfii. Have Thursday and Friday off so I'm gonna get started early and head to camp Wed night. I can get the updates through the phone if I dare choose to, but I doubt that'll happen.



Don't come out of the woods until the game is over. Do not pull up ESPN while you are in the woods. Don't read the Sports forum here either. Stick with the LFTT thread of the day.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't come out of the woods until the game is over. Do not pull up ESPN while you are in the woods. Don't read the Sports forum here either. Stick with the LFTT thread of the day.



And certainly don't read any texts from the Pops or friends because they will certainly be sharing the news (probably bad) quarter by quarter. 

And Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> And certainly don't read any texts from the Pops or friends because they will certainly be sharing the news (probably bad) quarter by quarter.
> 
> And Go Dawgs!!!



Yep. Put your phone on vibrate and bury it in the bottom of your knapsack.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2015)

I really hope UGA keeps Pruitt.  I think he and Richt saw this year was going to be a growing year with what UGA had at QB ad made the decision to build the defense to be one of the best over the next 2-3 years. Trent Thompson is UGA's best interior lineman as a freshman and him along with Davin Bellamy, Lorenzo Carter,  John Atkins, Michael Barnett will make a stout defensive line.  Add in Julian Rochester, and Derrick Brown and the ine could be nasty.  The DB's and safeties are where UGA has taken it's lumps the most and they are getting better week to week.  True freshman Rico McGraw, Juwuan Briscoe,  Rashad Roundtree, Jarvis Wilson, Deandre Baker, Johnathan Abram, join sophomores Aaron Davis, Malcolm Parrish and Dominic Sanders.  

People are talking about putting too much pressure on Eason to come in and be UGA's savior, but I think this defense will take a lot of the pressure off.  All he has to do is manage the game and let the stable of elite running backs eat up clock.  Chubb should be back and along with Michel and Douglas, UGA is getting Holyfield and possibly Devwah Whaley.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2015)

look at our program compared to BAMAs ,something is a big miss and needs to be corrected now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new head coach hire, Dogs..

I give y'all heck but in all seriousness, Kirby has the resume and I really believe, UGA is a great place for a brand new coach. Recruiting hot bed and no in state competition is a huge help.
  Kirby has been a great cord for us as y'all are aware.. I think he has learned a ton from Saban and will bring some of the process to UGA.. 
  Obviously time will tell, but it would not shock me if it turns out to be a good hire.. His choice of Cords will be important and I hope for y'all, he doesn't bring in Muschump.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Congrats on the new head coach hire, Dogs..
> 
> I give y'all heck but in all seriousness, Kirby has the resume and I really believe, UGA is a great place for a brand new coach. Recruiting hot bed and no in state competition is a huge help.
> Kirby has been a great cord for us as y'all are aware.. I think he has learned a ton from Saban and will bring some of the process to UGA..
> Obviously time will tell, but it would not shock me if it turns out to be a good hire.. His choice of Cords will be important and I hope for y'all, he doesn't bring in Muschump.



Thanks Browning. I agree, including Muschamp. He's bad nationwide. Hope Smart doesn't think he can rehabilitate him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Thanks Browning. I agree, including Muschamp. He's bad nationwide. Hope Smart doesn't think he can rehabilitate him.



muschamp is a pox. he would be a great hc somewhere in the acc or some fcs school.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

GO!!DAWGS!!

http://onlineathens.com/breaking-ne...ity-sees-administration-alignment-kirby-smart

McGarity said changes to ethics or rules compliance won’t budge, but added: “We have to make sure we’re supporting him 100 percent.”


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

*Kirby Smart moving at deliberate pace on staff*

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/kirby-smart-moving-at-deliberate-pace-on-staff


They’ve been totally supportive of any decision I want to make, and that’s the way it should be,” Smart said. “… I don’t want to (speculate). That’s really unfair to those coaches and their families. There will be consideration there, obviously. But I do think it’s very important that I hire my staff and put my staff in place.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> “We have to make sure we’re supporting him 100 percent.”



Believe it when I see it. He's already tried to strong arm Smart on Pruitt. Not a good "100% support" start.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Believe it when I see it. He's already tried to strong arm Smart on Pruitt. Not a good "100% support" start.



Smart did say he has the freedom to retain anyone he wants from the current staff at Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Smart did say he has the freedom to retain anyone he wants from the current staff at Georgia.



That must have been after he "straightened out" McGarity.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That must have been after he "straightened out" McGarity.



I heard it was a 2 day battle. Reports are starting to turn Pruitts way again. It's looking more like Kirby will retain him. There is a lot of rumors flying around about Pruitt from confrontations with coached in front of players, Thomas Brown about to whip his tail, Rocker and him throwing fist, and him showing drunk at Richts house on several occasions. No way to tell what all is true but not just McGarity with him he seems to have confrontations with a lot of folks. He's a heck of a coach maybe he can learn how to be a jerk and contain his emotions like Saban and others.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I heard it was a 2 day battle. Reports are starting to turn Pruitts way again. It's looking more like Kirby will retain him. There is a lot of rumors flying around about Pruitt from confrontations with coached in front of players, Thomas Brown about to whip his tail, Rocker and him throwing fist, and him showing drunk at Richts house on several occasions. No way to tell what all is true but not just McGarity with him he seems to have confrontations with a lot of folks. He's a heck of a coach maybe he can learn how to be a jerk and contain his emotions like Saban and others.



I haven't heard any of those rumors except on here but I don't get out much. As long as the D continues to improve he can get up in all the other coaches faces for not improving their position players game all day long.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I haven't heard any of those rumors except on here but I don't get out much. As long as the D continues to improve he can get up in all the other coaches faces for not improving their position players game all day long.



None of us really know... Just flat out water cooler talk


----------



## nickel back (Dec 10, 2015)

*Top 4 Names at Offensive Coordinator*

http://www.iyhsports.com/uga/football/blogs/2015/12/10/top-4-names-at-offensive-coordinator


----------



## nickel back (Dec 14, 2015)

Well Hockman is no longer committed to UGA for 2017

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2015)

*Tracy Rocker has been retained by new head coach Kirby Smart*

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/rocker-reported-staying-players-praise-his-dedication-and-energy/


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2015)

Sherrer Staying also


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2015)

*RB coach Brown....going to Miami???*

http://onlineathens.com/breaking-news/2015-12-22/two-georgia-staff-set-follow-richt-miami


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2015)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/at-least-two-uga-coaches-following-mark-richt-to-miami

several other individuals among UGA’s football support staff have been offered opportunities to work with Richt in Miami


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That must have been after he "straightened out" McGarity.



This ... Kirby is reported to have been told not to retain Pruitt by McGarity, but Kirby asked McGarity who the head coach was, him or McGarity.  If he didn't have the freedom to pick his own staff, McGarity could be coach.  That shut McGarity pie hole real fast.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

nickel back said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/at-least-two-uga-coaches-following-mark-richt-to-miami
> 
> several other individuals among UGA’s football support staff have been offered opportunities to work with Richt in Miami



I was afraid of this.  McClendon will be the biggest loss.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2015)

It's official! We've just lost one heck of a recruiter to South Carolina. http://dogbytesonline.com/bryan-mcclendon-going-from-georgia-to-south-carolina-coaching-staff/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

No worries let them go! Kirby needs to build his staff.... B Mac is a DGD but both left for promotion.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

I hate to see him go and I sure hate to see him go to SC.


----------

